# Chicago to New Orleans ?



## Gerard (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi- I hope people can help me. I'm flying to the states from Ireland next year and am giving consideration to a deal offered by a travel agent here. Basically a 10 day trip which includes 2 nights Chicago- train to Memphis (another 2 days) then onto New Orleans to see the trip out.

My question is that the train journey is coach class and over night which I'm happy with but is coach class doable for an over night ? Is it comfortable ? Reliable ? I know I'm getting a lot in for a short space of time but would hate it to be ruined by unreliable / uncomfortable experience. Any advice welcome


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 30, 2015)

Gerard said:


> Hi- I hope people can help me. I'm flying to the states from Ireland next year and am giving consideration to a deal offered by a travel agent here. Basically a 10 day trip which includes 2 nights Chicago- train to Memphis (another 2 days) then onto New Orleans to see the trip out.
> 
> My question is that the train journey is coach class and over night which I'm happy with but is coach class doable for an over night ? Is it comfortable ? Reliable ? I know I'm getting a lot in for a short space of time but would hate it to be ruined by unreliable / uncomfortable experience. Any advice welcome


I'm 65 years old & can't do coach overnight and need a shower, which is not offered in coach. And, from what I understand, they may have down graded Diner service! Personally, I wouldn't do it for the train ride!

AND I'VE DONE IT!!!!!


----------



## saxman (Aug 30, 2015)

Coach is doable overnight. Chicago to Memphis is not a bad ride. The coach seats recline very far and there are leg and foot rests too. If you don't have a pillow, you may want to use a jacket or sweatshirt to lean your head on. Imagine airline first class seats. I like to bring eye shades too, and you might like ear plugs. You leave Chicago at 8:00 PM and arrive Memphis at around 6:00 AM. Memphis to New Orleans, is a day trip, 6:00 AM to 3:30 PM.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 30, 2015)

It may depend on how old you are and what you are used to. I would not like overnight in coach, but would do it if it was my only option.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 30, 2015)

You can carry your own food and drink ( non- alcoholic) aboard which is cheaper and better than what you can get in the Quasi-Diner ( no Cook) or the Cafe Car.

You'll want to get a window seat,better sightseeing and more comfortable to sleep, there is no arm rest between the seats.

This is a bi-level train ( Superliner) with the Bathrooms and Luggage Rack downstairs, and plenty of overhead storeage space also.

You'll like Memphis ( over night from Chicago) and Love New Orleans!!!( Day trip thru the Mississippi Delta and swamps from Memphis as was said)


----------



## Kat314159 (Aug 30, 2015)

If you can sleep in a recliner with the TV on loud you're probably good for Coach class. Blanket and a pillow (or jacket to roll up) and ear plugs and I find coach quite OK. Its a pleasant way to really see America out the window.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 30, 2015)

You might consider asking the cost to upgrade to a roomette for the overnight portions.


----------



## acelafan (Aug 30, 2015)

One of the nice things about that route is the on-time reliability of the City of New Orleans...one of the best in the Amtrak system.

The #59 southbound has been arriving on average 13 minutes early in New Orleans for the past 2 months. And the northbound train has been averaging just 2 minutes late into Chicago. The median is even better, 27 minutes early at New Orleans and 7 minutes early at Chicago.

So odds are on your side for not getting stuck for a few extra hours. Like others have said, a good pillow, eye mask and earphones make coach fine for one night. I like to look out the window even at night because there is usually something to see as you pass through the towns.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 30, 2015)

Kat314159 said:


> *If you can sleep in a recliner with the TV on loud you're probably good for Coach class. *Blanket and a pillow (or jacket to roll up) and ear plugs and I find coach quite OK. Its a pleasant way to really see America out the window.


Yes, but the recliner is only an accurate comparison if someone is shaking the recliner (to mimic the train's vibration) and kicking it every so often (to mimic going over a switch).


----------



## Gerard (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice - I'm 34 so hoping I can do this - btw the trains in Ireland are pretty terrible so this is likely to feel like 5 star accommodation comparatively. Mind u an over night train ride in Ireland would see you driving into the sea - really not that big. But thank you all for your help.


----------



## iggy (Sep 6, 2015)

I've done both coach and a roomette to Memphis on this route. Pricing for a roomette is normally not extremely out of line compared to other Amtrak routes for sleeper accommodations. If you can afford it - a roomette offers private small decent closet size room with 2 seats. The 2 seats come together as a lower bunk for sleeping - good car attendant will ask at what time you would like seats turned into bed and do that for you. There is also an upper bunk. Meals are included in price of roomette.

If you don't mind possible noise - possibly waking up to a stranger who you may or may not like who got on in middle of night - then choose coach.

Sleeper accommodations offer privacy, a bunk that is flat and in almost all cases a much quieter trip. Bathrooms in sleepers most times are cleaner than those for coach passengers.

If you get a roomette it's nice to tip room attendant at end of trip if they have provided good service during your journey.

Coach seats do not fully recline - for some people the angle leads to uncomfortable sleep. While roomette allows you to lay flat on a somewhat flimsy provided "mattress".


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 13, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> You can carry your own food and drink ( non- alcoholic) aboard which is cheaper and better than what you can get in the Quasi-Diner ( no Cook) or the Cafe Car.
> 
> You'll want to get a window seat,better sightseeing and more comfortable to sleep, there is no arm rest between the seats.
> 
> ...


It is hard to keep beverages cold for a long trip though. Crackers and chips and other foods that don't require refrigeration are good to bring on board.


----------



## jannie (Sep 24, 2015)

We travelled via coach for many years and didn't have a problem. I would take snacks. You can walk to the lounge. Most of the trip to Memphis is night. I'd go coach if I wanted to save some money. Have fun in Memphis & New Orleans - both great places to see. Enjoy the train ride!


----------



## neroden (Sep 28, 2015)

For that short an overnight trip (8 PM to 6 AM and likely to arrive early) I would take coach; but then I'm used to losing sleep. If you want assurance of sleep, ask your agent to get the roomette upgrade for Chicago-Memphis.


----------



## JoeZeppy412 (Oct 4, 2015)

10 hours in coach isn't bad. We've taken 3 long distance trips to the west coast from Pittsburgh, and we always go coach from Pittsburgh to Chicago whcih is about ten hours, then get a roomette from Chicago on.

The coach seats are plenty comfortable, with lots of leg room and reclinable. The only thing I dont like about sleeping in them, is that the seat back goes down and the leg rest comes up, but the seta itself doesnt tilt, like a recliner does. so I end up sliding down the seat and after a while my tailbone starts to ache.


----------

